# how much is your vets?



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

how much do you pay to just have a consultation with your vet for your reps please state how much where you are and if its a proper reptile vet
as i pay £25 inc vat just to be seen and i was told thats really high hes a proper reptile vet and is in portsmouth
manda xx


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Here a visit to the vet has a basic cost of £20,plus the price of drugs,medical exams...I once paid £50 for a gerbil with a wounded eye,i was given this gerbil by a pet shop assistant as she had been attacked by another and bitten on the face.X-ray photos for geckos are like £30.


----------



## komodo (Aug 26, 2006)

in armagh i paid 20:00 to get my tortoise seen to. and all i was given was rabbit tablets and she told me that i should have a pond made because the tortoise loves to swim! she wasnt a real reptile vet but the best i could find
Joe


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

*How much for vets?*

I usually pay £25.00 for vet consult for my cat or for my lizzies. Any meds are on top of this. She is not a herp specialist but the practice is an RCVS (Royal College of Veterinary Surgeons) accredited small animal practice. They have been very good with my little ones.
I suspect vet fees will vary from district to district. :?:


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

My vet charges me £15 for a consultation. Dosen't matter how many of my herps i take with me, half an hour is what I pay for not how many animals he looks at. Like i say thats just a consultation, treatment will obviously varey if and where needed... Oh, and yes he is a highly qualified Herp vet from South Africa..

Rutland


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

same as jim on this one


----------



## Liisa (Aug 8, 2006)

Lulu's visit tothe vet for a prolape was just under £90 :shock:


----------



## Sph7nx (May 15, 2006)

A consultation at a Reptile vets near me, I discovered is £50!

I haven't had a reason to go yet and i hope it stays that way - But i guess there will be a time


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

Sph7nx said:


> A consultation at a Reptile vets near me, I discovered is £50!
> 
> I haven't had a reason to go yet and i hope it stays that way - But i guess there will be a time


Just for a consultation!? That seems a bit steep! Where do you live???


----------



## Sph7nx (May 15, 2006)

Essex, The vets is in Wickford.

I do not know many Exotic vets around my area, let alone a cheap one


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I pay £25 for consultation. yesterday my bill came to estimate £80-£100 for consultation, 0.01ml pain relief at £5, overnight stay and operation to ampitate bearded dragon leg  so I suppose the bill was ALOT less then I expected. The vet I saw wasnt a reptile vet but the one carrying out the operation at another surgery is.


----------



## Jack13 (Nov 30, 2005)

ampitating is a very diffcult procedre ive heard, oregon has one of the best Animal hospitals around, steve irwin even did a mini-series on it, they ampitated a lizards leg. hope your beardie is fine after the operation. here its expensive...i spend 90 dollars for just a visit without any medication.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

Iv still got this to come....Luckily none of mine have eva needed a vet altho thinkin with the neglected collared coming today and also Karma took on a week ago, its going to happen sooner rather than later!! :shock:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

While we're on this subject... is the consultation fee per animal for most people?? Im just wondering what they would charge if you took 10 hatchlings in for checking over...


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Tim, at my vets he only charges me for his time rather than per Animal. If I were to take in 10 hatchlings and he managed to check them all within the half hour consultation then it would still only cost me £15. If however he did not get them all done in one consultation I would have to pay another £15 for a seperate consultation if you see what I mean :shock: He is pretty good though and usually if he goes over by say 15 minutes he tells me not to worry about it and just charges me for a normal consutation...


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I was wondering if everyone elses vets makes you pay the full amount on the day of the visit or when you pick the animal up. Fair dos my bill wasnt too bad this time but what happens if things are alot worse? Surely they dont send you away with pets with parts hanging off if you havent got the money to pay that day? :?


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

think ours is same and charges for the time rather than per animal.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Ours charges for the time as well rather than the animal and because of the amount of animals we have come through the door in bad shape we have a farm account as well (drops the price a bit and we pay monthly invoices rather than there and then) i think our last visit was a BCI and he needed some baytril tablets as well as an MOT it came to 31 pounds all inclusive, we also have him out for home visits as well no extra charge if there are alot of animals that need a checkup or need to be treated as its easier for him and us.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

My recent trip with Obi cost me a HUGE amount of money!!!

£49 to be seen!! plu Obi had a blood test, a poo sample,anitbotics for 2 weeks and worm treatment in total for everything it cost about £200 for the vet bill! I know there is cheaper in my area but this vet was recomended by someone i know at cholchester zoo so I know its a gooden! 

Im in Canvey Island,Essex but the vets was in Upminster about 20 mins away on the a127(just incase anyone is looking for a good rep vet!)


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

I have been to my vets twice this year, the 1st time I took one tortoise for consultation and treatment, that was £50.00...

However the 2nd time I took a number of torts (females) for xrays, because I knew one was having trouble laying her eggs...Anyway 2 torts had eggs inside them, so we decided to have them induced (with oxytocin)...That came to just over £90.00. all up...My vet knows his torts, and I have known him for years, so I would say he is very reasonable indeed, I am in Kent...T.T. 8)


----------



## dragonsdad&mum (Aug 18, 2006)

When we took Woody to the vets, he charged us £36 for consultation, and £9.65 for some Reptiboost. Then we had to take drop samples from Buzz and Woody in, and then took both of then back to be weighed and prescribed with wormer. THe 2nd consulation and the womer only came to £25 though, so he charged us for the time rather than per animal.

Its a bit more expensive than some but he is a specialist zoo-ologist who was recommended to us and he is sssooo good. Really gives you confidence that he knows what he's talking about.

If anyone needs a rep vet in the Sussex/Surrey/Hants/London area, it's Seers Croft. PM me if u want the address/website/tel num.


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a quick note. My Agama Columbus had a bad eye & needed 3 consults with 2 lots of meds.
£25 for 1st consult, meds extra. £15 for each subsequent consult for same problem, meds extra. Sounds like a lot of folks are paying more than I am.
Also, my vet will let you pay on the drip for a big bill. However, I'm getting my lizzies insured, like my cat.


----------

